# Echange MacBooks + délais + SAV



## jeantro (7 Novembre 2006)

j'ai obtenu la semaine dernier l'echange de mon macbook pour un nouveau suite au changement de deux carte mère


ils sont venu le chercher vendredi dernier pour l'instant je suis en attente du nouveau

pensez vous que s'il passe dans la semaine au processeur core 2 duo j'obtiendrai la nouvelle revision du macbook 

ou pensez vous qu'il n'y a pas d'espoire à avoir


----------



## nepto (7 Novembre 2006)

trés peu de chance à mon avis...

tu aurais du attendre (comme moi)


----------



## gondawa (7 Novembre 2006)

que t'attende ou pas ... t'aura un dual core 1 de tte façon.


----------



## samoussa (7 Novembre 2006)

exact, maintenant il faut encore que le core 2 sorte bientot, ce qui n'est pas sur, et le gain observé me laisse dubitatif, on voudrait nous faire acheter qu'on s'y prendrait pas autrement.


----------



## gondawa (7 Novembre 2006)

bah, apparement les pro chauffent moins .. donc pkoi pas idem pour les new macbooks? Ca serait au moins un poin intéressant.


----------



## jeantro (8 Novembre 2006)

ok donc fausse illusion

ce qui est etrange c'est que la livraison devait etre pour hier mais pour l'instant rien ne se passe on verra bien


----------



## KlowbA (8 Novembre 2006)

Je l'ai commandé hier apres midi et a 18h il etait deja expedié, je ne sais pas si cette rapidité est de bonne augure pour recevoir un nouveau modèle.
En tout cas nouveau modèle ou ancien modèle j'suis pressé qd meme !


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> exact, maintenant il faut encore que le core 2 sorte bientot, ce qui n'est pas sur, et le gain observé me laisse dubitatif, on voudrait nous faire acheter qu'on s'y prendrait pas autrement.



je me cite moi même vu qu'à l'heure qu'il est l'applestore est fermé donc boulette surement


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2006)

si tu reçois un ancien, tu as 14 jours pour le renvoyer à apple et echanger contre un nouveau


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Novembre 2006)

ouais mais en meme temps y ne vont pas faire un echange comme ca sous pretexte que c'est un ancien modele s'il vient du store... les echanges se font generalement pour des motifs valables... (probleme HW...)


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Novembre 2006)

Apple remplace bien souvent un produit par le meme, on a de la chance si on a l'upgrade... (bien que cela arrive) - on ne peut pas choisir cela dit.


----------



## flo_69 (8 Novembre 2006)

KlowbA a dit:


> Je l'ai commandé hier apres midi et a 18h il etait deja expedié, je ne sais pas si cette rapidité est de bonne augure pour recevoir un nouveau modèle.
> En tout cas nouveau modèle ou ancien modèle j'suis pressé qd meme !


 

il y a quand même bien des diff entre l'ancien et le nouveaux

dd plus grand, graveur double couche, intel core duo2 ect...


----------



## MamaCass (8 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ouais mais en meme temps y ne vont pas faire un echange comme ca sous pretexte que c'est un ancien modele s'il vient du store... les echanges se font generalement pour des motifs valables... (probleme HW...)



Apparement, y'a beaucoup de gens (lu plusieurs fois dans ce forum) qui commandent juste avant une mise à jour, se rendent compte de la betise faite, appelle Apple, demande un échange vers la nouvelle machine, et utilisent surement le satisfait remboursé des 7 ou 14 jours, donc sans justification  mais bon c'est un droit donc....


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Novembre 2006)

ui j'avais pas pense  (je voyais plus le cote "technique" de la chose :rateau:  [comme tu peux voir, le helpdesk et les procedures, ca marque  :mouais: ])


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ouais mais en meme temps y ne vont pas faire un echange comme ca sous pretexte que c'est un ancien modele s'il vient du store... les echanges se font generalement pour des motifs valables... (probleme HW...)



non 14 jours calendaires pour toute retractation et tout motif est considéré comme valable. il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un échange comme en faisant marcher la garantie.


----------



## Mickjagger (8 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ouais mais en meme temps y ne vont pas faire un echange comme ca sous pretexte que c'est un ancien modele s'il vient du store... les echanges se font generalement pour des motifs valables... (probleme HW...)



Quand on commande par internet ou par téléphone, les 15 jours pour se rétracter se font sous quelque motif que ce soit. Le distributeur a l'obligation de reprendre l'appareil si l'utilisateur décide de ne pas le garder. Ils n'exigeront même pas des frais de port si l'acheteur commande à nouveau autre chose à la place.
Par contre si l'appareil est acheté en magasin, c'est différent... la Fnac ne fait plus que des avoirs par exemple. Dans les hypermarchés comme Auchan ils exigeront par exemple que la boite n'ait pas été déballée et qu'elle soit encore sous plastique.


----------



## Macame (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord je voudrais dire que parfois, on a besoin de l'ordinateur donc on l'achete sur le moment car attendre une mise a jour lorsque on ne connait pas sa date est plutot inutile.
Sur ce j'énonce mon dileme, j'ai acheté un MacBook le 18/10/2006 a la fnac et face a un problème de whine, je l'ai fait échanger contre un neuf.Seulement malheureusement le whine est aussi préent sur le nouveau et ce bruit me dérange (je le trouve stressant).Je comptais donc le redonner, mais j'aimerais avoir le nouveau car il est fort probable que le nouveau n'ait pas ce problème.

Est ce possible ? 


Macame


----------



## MamaCass (8 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ui j'avais pas pense  (je voyais plus le cote "technique" de la chose :rateau:  [comme tu peux voir, le helpdesk et les procedures, ca marque  :mouais: ])



Si tu savais comme je te comprends  les procédures, les procédures....  :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Novembre 2006)

comme je dis souvent en anglais "Too much process kills the process"


----------



## MamaCass (8 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> comme je dis souvent en anglais "Too much process kills the process"




Exact  

.........mais bon faut bien suivre les procédures, sinon on se fait taper sur les doigts :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Novembre 2006)

Macame a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tout d'abord je voudrais dire que parfois, on a besoin de l'ordinateur donc on l'achete sur le moment car attendre une mise a jour lorsque on ne connait pas sa date est plutot inutile.
> Sur ce j'&#233;nonce mon dileme, j'ai achet&#233; un MacBook le 18/10/2006 a la fnac et face a un probl&#232;me de whine, je l'ai fait &#233;changer contre un neuf.Seulement malheureusement le whine est aussi pr&#233;ent sur le nouveau et ce bruit me d&#233;range (je le trouve stressant).Je comptais donc le redonner, mais j'aimerais avoir le nouveau car il est fort probable que le nouveau n'ait pas ce probl&#232;me.
> 
> ...


Si tu n'es plus dans les 1er 14 jours, on ne te fera pas d'echange si facilement... surtout s'il s'agit de l'Apple Store... maintenant je ne connais pas la politique de la Fnac

@ MamaCass : c'est ca l'histoire


----------



## flo_69 (8 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> je me cite moi même vu qu'à l'heure qu'il est l'applestore est fermé donc boulette surement


 

il est sortie et l'apple store marche  

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...clm=MacBook&wosid=l85I2iUTkcps2uHZqOzoJLOBaZ9


----------



## Macame (8 Novembre 2006)

Le whine est il reconnu par Apple comme défaut ? car ce bruit est particulièrement pénible et le mec de la FNAC m'a dit "si ca fait deux fois que vous l'avez ce n'est peu etre pas un problème monsieurs..." j'ahllucine...


Merci

Macame


----------



## Macame (8 Novembre 2006)

Le whine est il reconnu par Apple comme défaut ? car ce bruit est particulièrement pénible et le mec de la FNAC m'a dit "si ca fait deux fois que vous l'avez ce n'est peu etre pas un problème monsieurs..." j'ahllucine...


Merci

Macame

(pardon j'ai posté aussi dans un autre sujet...)


----------



## flo_69 (8 Novembre 2006)

Macame a dit:


> Le whine est il reconnu par Apple comme défaut ? car ce bruit est particulièrement pénible et le mec de la FNAC m'a dit "si ca fait deux fois que vous l'avez ce n'est peu etre pas un problème monsieurs..." j'ahllucine...
> 
> 
> Merci
> ...


 

le whine est connu que sur le macbook pro ?? ou alors sur le macbook aussi ??

merci pour ta réponse


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2006)

Macame a dit:


> Le whine est il reconnu par Apple comme défaut ? car ce bruit est particulièrement pénible et le mec de la FNAC m'a dit "si ca fait deux fois que vous l'avez ce n'est peu etre pas un problème monsieurs..." j'ahllucine...
> 
> 
> Merci
> ...



tu as un temps de retractation à la fnac. Ils te le reprennent et te font un avoir et là...hop un nouveau modele


----------



## kissscool (9 Novembre 2006)

Salut tout le monde.

J'ai commandé un Macbook le 20 octobre et reçu celui ci le 26 je me demandais si je pouvais l'échanger avec la Rev. parce que les modifications sont importantes.
La rétractation est elle possible dans mon cas?

Merci pour votre réponse

A+


----------



## samoussa (9 Novembre 2006)

kissscool a dit:


> Salut tout le monde.
> 
> J'ai command&#233; un Macbook le 20 octobre et re&#231;u celui ci le 26 je me demandais si je pouvais l'&#233;changer avec la Rev. parce que les modifications sont importantes.
> La r&#233;tractation est elle possible dans mon cas?
> ...


_"vous pourrez nous retourner le Produit ou annuler cet ordre de Service, et obtenir le remboursement du prix du Produit retourn&#233; ou de l'ordre de Service si vous nous contactez dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires &#224; compter de la livraison du Produit "_
-CGU de l'applestore-
le 20 etait il y a 20 jours : Essaye toujours, mais je doute.


----------



## kissscool (9 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde

J'ai appelé l'apple store ce matin et le mec m'a dit que j'ai jusqu'a ce soir pour me retracter et donc me faire rembourser comme ca je commande le nouveau.
Mais j'ai quelque quesions:

Je n'ai plus la boite macbook je n'ai que le PC l'apple remote et le CD d'instalation est ce que j'aurais des problemes si la TNT ou UPS me reprend que ce que j'ai sans la boite.

Le mec m'a dit que je devais payer l'envoie pour retourner mon MacBook 80 euros c'est normal????

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## KlowbA (9 Novembre 2006)

J'ai recu mon Macbook, c'est un "ancien" modèle.
J'en ai besoin vraiment rappidement donc je ne le renverrai pas.
Et je FELICITE apple de la rapidité. Commandé Mardi après-midi, recu ce matin !!! La classe...


----------



## samoussa (9 Novembre 2006)

kissscool a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> J'ai appelé l'apple store ce matin et le mec m'a dit que j'ai jusqu'a ce soir pour me retracter et donc me faire rembourser comme ca je commande le nouveau.
> Mais j'ai quelque quesions:
> ...


mea culpa, j'avais cru que le 20 etait la date de reception. L'emballage d'origine est exigé ainsi que tous les accessoires. Pour les 80 euros, il doit s'agir des frais d'expedition.
"B.* Conditions dexercice du droit de rétractation.* _Si vous avez reçu le ou les Produits commandés et si vous avez simplement changé davis sur la commande, vous pouvez retourner le ou les Produits ou annuler votre ordre de Service contre remboursement, sous réserve des conditions précisées au présent article ; le retour est sujet au paiement des frais de transport tels que définis dans larticle 7.2 section D ci-dessous et est possible sous les conditions suivantes :

i) Vous nous informez dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires à compter de la livraison du Produit ou dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires de la conclusion de lordre de Service de votre décision dannuler votre commande ; et

ii) Les Produits nous sont retournés intacts et dans leur emballage d'origine. Si les Produits sont des Logiciels, les cachets de sécurité devront, en outre, être intacts; et

iii) Les Produits nous sont retournés conformément à larticle 7.2 section C ci-dessous.

Veuillez noter que, tant que les Produits se trouvent en votre possession, vous êtes obligés de les garder en sécurité._"

pour le texte integrale c'est ici
http://store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Images/salespolicies_consumer.html#Anchor-2821


----------



## kissscool (9 Novembre 2006)

Merci Samoussa pour ta réponse j'ai pas trop fait l'effort de regarder sur le site d'Apple.

et en plus tout ca pour garder l'ancien MacBook je suis en école d'ingé dans le Sud et j'habite dans le Nord donc les emballages je les ai chez moi.... snif

tant pi

Encore merci pour ton aide.

+ tout le monde


----------



## petillon (9 Novembre 2006)

bien le bonsoir !!

Ben voila j'ai decidé d'appeler APPLE pour faire reparer mon macbook car il est malade, il se décolle :/ 

Après 10min d'attente j'ai quelqu'un au tel, il me propose son apple care blablabla, et il me dit d'aller dans un centre agrée de reparation ou je ne sais quoi ! 
Sachant que le centre le plus proche de chez moi est a 170km il a un peu rever... donc il me fait patienter 2min qui en réalité dura presque 10 pour faire une demande exceptionnel... 
Au final un transporteur me contactera sous 48h et il viendra le chercher ! 

Le temps de réparation selon lui pour ce genre de probleme est d'une semaine à dix jours...

Par ailleurs, j'ai demandé s'il etait possible d'obtenir un geste commercial vu que cela fait un peu plus de 15j que j'ai recu le zouzou  et il m'a repondu très franchement qu'il serait très peu probable que j'obtienne un dédommagement , qu'il fallait que je rappel le service clientele pour en faire la demande.. il m'a aussi dit que ce serait accepté au pire s'il y avait un souci avec la reparation du macbook... 
Il m'a meme dit de rappeler quand l'ordi sera reparé... 
Mouai le geste que j'esperais serait une petite augmentation du DD...:rateau: 

Donc jsais pas si jvais rappeler, ca m'ennui car ils te font patienter une plombe a 30 cents la minute... 

Certains ont deja obtenu un chti quelque chose de la part d'apple ??? 
Et les delais sont ils respecté en general ?? j'ai vu que prochainement il y aurait des prob  au niveau des reparations des portables... :hein:


----------



## akdmks (9 Novembre 2006)

Moi pour un retard de 15 jours sur mon iMac 24', j'ai eu droit a 50.


----------



## gondawa (9 Novembre 2006)

un dédomagement? 

j'ia fais remplacé :
carte mere + heatsink
topcase
heatsink
et maintenant j'ai la webcam de morte ...

hé bah .. ils veulent mm pas me filer un échange.

Encore 1 panne et ca ira lol


----------



## petillon (9 Novembre 2006)

et ben...

C'est au bonheur la chance en faite...


----------



## nepto (9 Novembre 2006)

ah ça y est le plan est réactivé alors !


----------



## petillon (9 Novembre 2006)

Jdevrais rappeler a votre avis ?


----------



## romaing34 (9 Novembre 2006)

Macame a dit:


> Le whine est il reconnu par Apple comme défaut ? car ce bruit est particulièrement pénible et le mec de la FNAC m'a dit "si ca fait deux fois que vous l'avez ce n'est peu etre pas un problème monsieurs..." j'ahllucine...
> 
> 
> Merci
> ...



C'est typiquement le genre de vendeurs FNAC que je me fait un plaisir de ridiculiser devant la clientèle. La FNAC est quand même l'un, si ce n'est le premier, revendeur "en dur" de produits Apple, et certains vendeurs ont l'air aussi au courant des produits que s'ils te vendaient un grille-pain.

Bref, oui le Whine est un problème reconnu par Apple, qui procède alors à un échange de carte-mère.

PS : après une petite recherche sur le forum, il semblerait que le whine touche aussi certains macbook. Une façon simple pour savoir si ton bruit est bien le fameux whine : désactives l'un des 2 core (il faut télécharger un petit utilitaire pour pouvoir le faire je crois), et dans ce cas le whine devrait totalement disparaître.


----------



## Ax6 (10 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai achet&#233; vendredi dernier le Macbook core Duo noir, avec 80 Go de disque dur etc ... &#224; 1499 euros

Les Nouveaux MacBook Core 2 duo sont enfin en vente, en plus pour le m&#234;me prix on a 120Go de DD au lieu de 80 Go 

Y a t'il une chance pour qu'Auchan me remplace par un core 2 duo ( &#231;a fait une semaine tout pil poil que je l'ai achet&#233; !!)


_&#201;dit&#233; 10 minutes apr&#232;s :_

Voil&#224; je viens d'appeler Auchan, malheureusement pour moi, c'est un "r&#233;ferencement centrale" chez eux, c'est &#224; dire que c'est une plateforme qui g&#232;re toutes les commandes de tous les Auchan de France...

Pour l'instant, il n'est pas encore question de la vente des core 2 duo &#224; Auchan donc pas d'&#233;change possible ( il faut malheureusement pour moi : 8 jours pour &#233;changer le Produit ...)


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2006)

En meme temps, c'est pas un magasin specialise dans l'informatique, c'est une grande surface 

(c'est comme les iBooks qui avaient plus de 6 mois chez Carrouf ca :rateau: )


----------



## petillon (10 Novembre 2006)

Bon jpense que jvais les rappeler ce soir on verra bien... il y a une heure particulierement creuse au niveau des appels ? 

Il y a un details assez etonnant...sur ma facture, l'achat de mon macbook est daté au 13/10 alors que le gars d'apple m'a dit qu'il datait du 19/10..


----------



## Ax6 (10 Novembre 2006)

Mickjagger a dit:


> Quand on commande par internet ou par téléphone, les 15 jours pour se rétracter se font sous quelque motif que ce soit. Le distributeur a l'obligation de reprendre l'appareil si l'utilisateur décide de ne pas le garder. Ils n'exigeront même pas des frais de port si l'acheteur commande à nouveau autre chose à la place.
> Par contre si l'appareil est acheté en magasin, c'est différent... la Fnac ne fait plus que des avoirs par exemple. Dans les hypermarchés comme Auchan ils exigeront par exemple que la boite n'ait pas été déballée et qu'elle soit encore sous plastique.


 
Mumm erreur mon cher rockeur, d'après mon topic :

ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157132

Auchan reprends les articles ( 8 jours pour se rétracter ) du moment que celui-ci n'ai pas de trace d'usure et que l'emballage soit complet. en 8 jours c'est difficile de ne pas remplir ces conditions !

Maintenant c'est pas la peine de croire qu'il vont te refiler un nouveau core 2 duo, puisque leurs achats sont fait par une centrale qui fournit tous les Auchan de France (même système pour fnac & co) donc si ils ne décident pas de commander tout de suite (tant qu'il y a des stock ...) va falloir attendre 2 plombes et demi

Maintenant : j'ai le noir, j'ai plusieurs disques dur externes chez moi qui fonctionnent correctement, je suis graphiste, donc j'utilise Toshop/illustrator/FlashMX et Gimpshop

Ai-je réellement besoin de ce core2duo (c'est à dire faut-il que je me casse les c*****) pour échanger mon MacBook qui est fiable (aucun soucis de dalle, clignotements, freeze et autre reboot anormal) contre un core2duo qui pourrait me faire des frayeurs ?


----------



## gondawa (10 Novembre 2006)

oui car l'émulation rosetta est presque 2x plus rapide sur le core2duo (voir topic sur "Macbook pro core duo vs core 2 duo"


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Donc jsais pas si jvais rappeler, ca m'ennui car ils te font patienter une plombe a 30 cents la minute...


15 cent la minute :rateau: d'abord...

Puis sache que les "pauvres" agents du service ne font que suivre les indications, c'est pas eux qui decident de quoi que ce soit, ils sont sans cesse obliges de consulter leurs superieurs pour toute decision, donc si tu n'es pas content, *tu peux toujours ecrire a Apple en disant que leurs procedures, c'est de la m... *:love:

Et pour repondre a ta question, oui j'ai deja eu quelque chose d'Apple, tout depend comment on le demande  (puis avoir des connexions ca aide :love: )




petillon a dit:


> Bon jpense que jvais les rappeler ce soir on verra bien... il y a une heure particulierement creuse au niveau des appels ?


Les heures creuses sont le matin de 8h jusque plus ou moins 9h, ensuite vers midi-1 h et ensuite apres 7h du soir (les lignes ferment a 19h45, autant appeler idealement vers 19h)


----------



## petillon (10 Novembre 2006)

Je  ne critique pas du tout le travail des opérateurs, jsuis pas assez bete pour ca, je critique l'attente  

Et j'ai pas exigé un geste commercial mais bien demandé meme espéré lol  

Tu as bien de la chance d'avoir des connexions comme tu dis...

Merci pour l'info jvais essayer ce soir alors...


----------



## jeantro (10 Novembre 2006)

suite à un echange de mon ancien macbook j'ai eu la chance de profité du nouveau macbook annoncé mercredi

pour l'instant j'ai une estimation d'expedition le 15 novembre


eh vous ça donne quoi ?


----------



## gondawa (11 Novembre 2006)

jeantro a dit:


> suite à un echange de mon ancien macbook j'ai eu la chance de profité du nouveau macbook annoncé mercredi
> 
> pour l'instant j'ai une estimation d'expedition le 15 novembre
> 
> ...


 

pour quelles raisons? Car moi ils n'ont rien voulu entendre .. juste une promesse si il va une 4eme fois en réparation!


----------



## willouu (11 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
Je viens d'appeler aujourd'hui m&#234;me le sav apple pour changer la carte m&#232;re de mon macbook pro achet&#233; sur le refurb d&#233;but septembre et concern&#233; par le probleme du whine. J'avais deja auparavant contact&#233; le sav et je poss&#233;dais un numero de dossier pour engager la r&#233;paration. Et &#224; ma grande surprise j'apprend qu'apple ne viendra pas chercher mon macbook pro car "le service &#224; domicile est temporairement indisponible", d'apres mon interlocuteur jusqu'au debut de l'ann&#233;e prochaine   , et que je vais devoir aller moi meme dans un centre apple agr&#233;&#233;   .
Je m'interroge donc : comment apple peut se permettre de plus assurer ce service ?
Ou alors mon interlocuteur ( au comportement &#233;trangement flegmatique )  est-il simplement incomp&#233;tent ?

Je souhaiterais donc savoir si certains d'entre vous ont r&#233;ussi a lancer r&#233;cemment une proc&#233;dure de r&#233;paration.


----------



## gondawa (11 Novembre 2006)

tout simplement comme il ne l'a jamais assuré en Belgique


----------



## SadChief (11 Novembre 2006)

> Et à ma grande surprise j'apprend qu'apple ne viendra pas chercher mon macbook pro car "le service à domicile est temporairement indisponible", d'apres mon interlocuteur jusqu'au debut de l'année prochaine   , et que je vais devoir aller moi meme dans un centre apple agréé   .
> Je m'interroge donc : comment apple peut se permettre de plus assurer ce service?



C'est peut-être ce à quoi il faut s'attendre en ce moment, malheureusement.
Lire ici et ici.

En espérant que ça va changer d'ici peu.

SadChief


----------



## willouu (11 Novembre 2006)

Merci sadchief. Je n'avais pas suivi l'actualité mac ces derniers temps, je comprend maintenant pourquoi j'ai eu le droit à cette réponse. La mauvaise nouvelle c'est que personne n'est encore au courant de l'avenir à ce sujet. En espèrant que ça ne dure pas jusqu'à debut 2007.


----------



## petillon (11 Novembre 2006)

jeantro a dit:


> suite à un echange de mon ancien macbook j'ai eu la chance de profité du nouveau macbook annoncé mercredi
> 
> pour l'instant j'ai une estimation d'expedition le 15 novembre
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai acheter via l'offre bnp donc avec une reduc de 250roros et j'ai un souci de decollement après un peu plus de 15j... j'ai demandé la rev b ( sait on jamais) mais ca a ete refusé car "ils n'effectuent pas ce genre d'echange" 
Tu as eu ton macbook depuis combien de tps ?? 

Pour répondre a willou ( jsais po comment faire les doubles quotes :/ d'ailleur jtrouve pas les parentheses crochets) 

J'ai appeler jeudi pour faire reparer mon macbook et c'est un transporteur qui vient le chercher lundi aprem... l'employé m'a dit que c'etait exceptionnel car il faut normalement se deplacer dans un centre de réparation agrée (sauf que dans mon cas le plus proche est a plus de 150 km)


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2006)

Parenth&#232;ses crochet = ALT + SHIFT + 5/( = [ ou ]  avec &#176;/)  

(sur mon clavier belge cela dit :love: regarde o&#249; se trouve la parenth&#232;se sur ton clavier, et si pas besoin, enl&#232;ve SHIFT)


----------



## petillon (11 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Parenth&#232;ses crochet = ALT + SHIFT + 5/( = [ ou ]  avec &#176;/)
> 
> (sur mon clavier belge cela dit :love: regarde o&#249; se trouve la parenth&#232;se sur ton clavier, et si pas besoin, enl&#232;ve SHIFT)



yes ca marche mais jsais pas si jvais m'en souvenir lol  

c'est marrant on d&#233;couvre de nouveaux caracteres avec les raccourcis comme la pomme : ? c'est alt et 1 pour ceux qui savent pas !

En tout cas j'irai dormir ce soir moins bete merki lol

heum apparement ma petite pomme ne s'affiche pas, pb d'encodage je suppose..


----------



## Macame (11 Novembre 2006)

jeantro a dit:


> suite à un echange de mon ancien macbook j'ai eu la chance de profité du nouveau macbook annoncé mercredi
> 
> pour l'instant j'ai une estimation d'expedition le 15 novembre
> 
> ...




Bonsoir à tous,
Je viens de ramener mon MacBook Core DUo pour la seconde fois à cause du whine et il se trouve que la fnac m'a fait un avoir, du coup j'ai commandé le core2duo.
Esperons que le délai ne sera aps trop long et que le whine aura disparu !


Macame


----------



## gondawa (11 Novembre 2006)

Ils échangent facilement dis donc a la fnac! Le whine... si je dis ca chez apple ils vont rire non ?


----------



## nepto (11 Novembre 2006)

Macame a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Je viens de ramener mon MacBook Core DUo pour la seconde fois à cause du whine et il se trouve que la fnac m'a fait un avoir, du coup j'ai commandé le core2duo.
> Esperons que le délai ne sera aps trop long et que le whine aura disparu !
> 
> ...



T'as fait l'échange dans les 14 jours aprés l'achat ?

parce que sinon moi je fonce à la fnac rendre mon macbook qui whine

Autre solution : Pensez-vous que si j'attends le maximum de temps pour mon échange sav (j'ai un dossier chez apple) je pourrai avoir un core 2 duo ? Je précise que j'ai du whine et un problème avec la coque


----------



## petillon (12 Novembre 2006)

nepto a dit:


> T'as fait l'échange dans les 14 jours aprés l'achat ?
> 
> parce que sinon moi je fonce à la fnac rendre mon macbook qui whine
> 
> Autre solution : Pensez-vous que si j'attends le maximum de temps pour mon échange sav (j'ai un dossier chez apple) je pourrai avoir un core 2 duo ? Je précise que j'ai du whine et un problème avec la coque



je pense pas, s'ils ont du retard tu peux toujours demandé, ca te coutera 15ct la minute c'esst tout lol


----------



## Macame (12 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai en effet fait mes réclamations durant la période de 15 jours après achat, c'est pourquoi le technicien m'a fait un avoir. En dehors de cette période, je ne pense aps qu'il le ferait.
Mais attention, le technicien m'a dit que APPLE ne reconnaissait pas le whine sur les MACBOOK, donc ans mon cas ils n'ont pas pris ce problème comme une panne mais plutot comme une insatisfaction du produit (en meme temps s'était ca aussi, jen avais marre de ce bruit.).

Voila,

Macame


----------



## thysm00 (12 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai un macbook (un vieux) sous garantie et j'ai deux problèmes dessus, le whine, un bruit fait par le processeur et un levier d'extraction de la mémoire qui est manquant. 
Je l'avais envoyé en sav et ils devaient changer la carte mère mais ils n'avaient plus de pièces (c'était il y a 3 semaines) je l'ai donc récupéré avant réparation après une attente de 3semaines.
J'en viens donc a ma question: est-ce que vous croyez que si je l'envoie maintenant en sav ils vont changer ma carte mere contre une avec core2duo maintenant qu'il est sorti? Et sinon, si j'attends un peu, ils n'auront plus le choix et n'auront plus d'anciennes cartes mères? je me fais des films?


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2006)

non => tu te fait des films, ce n'est pas parce qu'un mod&#232;le n'est plus vendu qu'il y a plus de pi&#232;ces dispos ou que les pi&#232;ces ne sont plus produite


----------



## nepto (13 Novembre 2006)

Même si ont attends plusieurs mois avant d'envoyer un macbook première génération ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2006)

Vous croyez qu'il est ecrit "becasse" sur la tete d'Apple ?  on repare toujours une machine avec les pieces adequates, il est rare de voir une upgrade du hardware :rateau: vous avez paye pour ces caracteristiques-la et c'est cela qu'on vous rendra, peu importe le temps que vous attendez


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2006)

nepto a dit:


> Même si ont attends plusieurs mois avant d'envoyer un macbook première génération ??



Apple garde un stock de pièces pour environ 6 ans


----------



## petillon (13 Novembre 2006)

ca a la mérite d'etre clair !


----------



## gondawa (13 Novembre 2006)

cependant, si ils sont confrontés a faire un echange de la machine (une neuve en retour donc) la je pense que tu as de grande chances de reçevoir un core2duo.

Plusieurs sur le forum ont eu cette chance je crois.

Si le mien a encore un probleme hardware, j'ai droit a un échange (convenu avec le service client de apple). Bref, si ca devait arriver, ca serait étonnant qu'ils donnent un nouveau "vieux" vu que si ils donnent un nouveau c parceque l'ancien est déclaré "foireux total"... D'ou plaisir au client non?


ca c ce que je pense et rien ne me confirme l'inverse jusqu'a présent..


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2006)

N'allez pas non plus croire que c'est systematique parce que vous risquez d'etre decus


----------



## MamaCass (13 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> N'allez pas non plus croire que c'est systematique parce que vous risquez d'etre decus



Je crois surtout que le fait que Noel et le petit bonhomme rouge apprenchent :rateau:, ben ça leur fait croire des choses bizarres, style science fiction féérique


----------



## nepto (13 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> Apple garde un stock de pi&#232;ces pour environ 6 ans





Bon ok j'ai compris...

je verrai bien, de toute fa&#231;on j'attends encore plusieurs mois avant de faire appel au sav, vu que ma coque est p&#233;t&#233; et que le macbook whine, j'ai peut &#234;tre une chance d'avoir un &#233;change standard


----------



## thysm00 (13 Novembre 2006)

Bon, je sais bien que j'insiste, mais ils ont beau garder les pieces pendant 6 ans apple, ils &#233;taient en rupture de stocks sur les cartes m&#232;res puisque c'&#233;tait l'objet de ma longue attente (d'accord, 3 semaines c'est pas tr&#232;s long). 
Et juste pour info, c'est au bout de combien de vices mat&#233;riels qu'ils changent la machine? Parce que j'en suis &#224; 2 pour l'instant...sans compter la coque mal mise sur la webcam.

Nepto, je vois que tu as aussi un whine, il est fort ou pas? Parce que moi, en environnement m&#234;me peu bruyant (chez moi la fen&#234;tre ouverte a Paris), je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me, mais dans le calme comme par exemple en enregistrement audio, c'est bien audible.


----------



## nepto (13 Novembre 2006)

thysm00 a dit:


> Nepto, je vois que tu as aussi un whine, il est fort ou pas? Parce que moi, en environnement même peu bruyant (chez moi la fenêtre ouverte a Paris), je n'ai aucun problème, mais dans le calme comme par exemple en enregistrement audio, c'est bien audible.



Et bien disons que si j'utilise sur secteur il fait quand même pas mal de bruit, par contre sur batterie faut vraiment un silence absolu pour entendre ce whine.
On remarque tout de suite qu'il fait un drole de bruit, le type du sav l'a tout de suite remarqué.

Je pense comme toi que si Apple à eu des ruptures de stock pour les CM, y a fort à parier qu'ils ne vont pas s'embeter à garder des anciennes CM juste pour les anciens macbook en SAV, enfin je trouve que ça n'a pas de sens...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2006)

Y rentrent des stocks assez r&#233;guli&#232;rement, c'est s&#251;rement momentan&#233;ment indisponible s'il n'y a plus de cartes, elles reviendront  c'est certain

Pour la coque du MacBook cass&#233;, il ne faut pas s'imaginer qu'Apple fait des &#233;changes en veux-tu en voil&#224;, c'est toujours dans des conditions bien d&#233;finies. Ce qui est li&#233; &#224; l'utilisateur (coups dans la coque... dans l'&#233;cran, touche arrach&#233;e...) ne rentre pas sous la garantie limit&#233;e (&#224; moins qu'il ne soit prouv&#233; que le plastoque est pourrave et idem pour les touches, pas bien "coll&#233;es", par exemple, donc li&#233; &#224; Apple)

Vous pouvez toujours relire votre garantie si vous n'&#234;tes pas s&#251;rs


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2006)

nepto a dit:


> Je pense comme toi que si Apple à eu des ruptures de stock pour les CM, y a fort à parier qu'ils ne vont pas s'embeter à garder des anciennes CM juste pour les anciens macbook en SAV, enfin je trouve que ça n'a pas de sens...



si si, ils vont les garder pour du SAV  tu jete des choses que tu va forcement devoir utiliser ? et ben Apple c'est pareil, ils gardent en stock :rateau:


----------



## gondawa (13 Novembre 2006)

thysm00 a dit:


> Bon, je sais bien que j'insiste, mais ils ont beau garder les pieces pendant 6 ans apple, ils étaient en rupture de stocks sur les cartes mères puisque c'était l'objet de ma longue attente (d'accord, 3 semaines c'est pas très long).
> Et juste pour info, c'est au bout de combien de vices matériels qu'ils changent la machine? Parce que j'en suis à 2 pour l'instant...sans compter la coque mal mise sur la webcam.
> 
> Nepto, je vois que tu as aussi un whine, il est fort ou pas? Parce que moi, en environnement même peu bruyant (chez moi la fenêtre ouverte a Paris), je n'ai aucun problème, mais dans le calme comme par exemple en enregistrement audio, c'est bien audible.


 

3 pannes identiques, a la 4eme ils remplacent la machine (ca c'est théorique)


----------



## thysm00 (14 Novembre 2006)

Donc en définitive, j'ai un macbook en panne dont je ne peux pas augmenter la mémoire et qui couine tout le temps (a ce propos, il y a une solution pour le whine, enfin 2 mais une bien, c'est le truc d'increw software, je l'ai mais  leur site est en update en ce moment donc nepto si tu n'en peux plus, demandes moi je le mettrai en upload sur free). 
Ca m'embête, mais j'attends un peu ou pas? Parce que si j'attends 3 ou 4 mois et qu'on me file un core2duo, c'est pas grave, j'attends, j'aurai l'impression d'en avoir un nouveau, et puis il chauffera moins et aura plus d'autonomie.
Ca n'est pas déjà arrivé avec les ibook ou autres portables apple lors des révisions?
Mais si vous êtes sûrs, je dis bien sûrs, que c'est inutile, alors j'y vais tout de suite.
Ciao


----------



## gondawa (14 Novembre 2006)

je crois que t'as pas compris. Si tu change la carte mere ... t'aura a 100% le même qu'avant.

Maintenant le whine c'est pas un probleme. C un désagrément connu pour bcp de core duo quelle qu'en soit la marque.


----------



## thysm00 (14 Novembre 2006)

Ok ok pardon, j'ai compris, je n'aurai pas de core2duo. En revanche, on m'a dit que la carte mère était changée quand il y a du whine (clg, revendeur apple a paris).


----------



## nepto (14 Novembre 2006)

thysm00 a dit:


> Ok ok pardon, j'ai compris, je n'aurai pas de core2duo. En revanche, on m'a dit que la carte mère était changée quand il y a du whine (clg, revendeur apple a paris).



Idem, pour le whine d'aprés le type du sav c'est un changement pur et simple de la carte mère.

Oui je veux bien le soft pour virer le whine, j'en avais déja testé un y a pas longtemps.


----------



## thysm00 (14 Novembre 2006)

Voil&#224; un lien pour t&#233;l&#233;charger le fichier speedctl:

http://dl-3.free.fr/52616e646f6d49564f130f862cbe48449b5c2fffa2b07d367a957a47596639e9/speedctl.zip

c'est un petit utilitaire qui ne met en fonction les 2 cores que quand c'est n&#233;cessaire et donc &#233;vite le whine sans pour autant r&#233;duire les performances ni l'autonomie.

pour le lancer, il faut utiliser le terminal et taper cd puis le chemin d'acces &#224; speedclt, valider 
puis taper 
sudo speedctl on
et entrer ton mot de passe.

Voil&#224;, c'est tout

ah oui, l faut le faire a chaque d&#233;marrage. c'est le seul truc qui est un peu chiant.


----------



## nepto (14 Novembre 2006)

mouai bof, je préfère l'astuce "forcer à quitter photo booth". c'est plus rapide et plus simple.

Y avait un autre soft : Shhhmbp, destiné à l'origine uniquement pour les macbook pro, l'inconvénient c'est une sensible baisse de l'autonomie. Mais il se lance automatiquement au démarrage et il est totalement invisible.

si ça t'intéresse : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30229


----------



## thysm00 (17 Novembre 2006)

Bon tant pis, je tiens à mon autonomie, j'ai fait un lancement au démarrage et jamais un bruit.

Et pour le core 2 duo, je crois qu'ils ont raison, je pense que je vais esayer de vendre le mien et d'en racheter un neuf... Au pire, je perds un peu de sous, mais le graveur double couche et un peu plus de dd, c'est quand même pas négligeable.


----------



## samoussa (17 Novembre 2006)

thysm00 a dit:


> Bon tant pis, je tiens &#224; mon autonomie, j'ai fait un lancement au d&#233;marrage et jamais un bruit.
> 
> Et pour le core 2 duo, je crois qu'ils ont raison, je pense que je vais esayer de vendre le mien et d'en racheter un neuf... Au pire, je perds un peu de sous, mais le graveur double couche et un peu plus de dd, c'est quand m&#234;me pas n&#233;gligeable.



le graveur dual au prix des disques merci, perso j'en ai un dont je ne me suis jamais servi en 18 mois.
Si tu te mets &#224; changer &#224; chaque changement de proc intel, tu vas les collectionner


----------



## thysm00 (19 Novembre 2006)

En fait il y a deux autres choses qui m'int&#233;ressent, 1, le fait qu'il chauffe moins, donc fait moins de bruit (des que je fais un truc un peu gourmand en ressources, le proc chauffe et le ventilo souffe.... trop de bruit...
Et puis le 64bits risque d'&#234;tre utile avec le leopard, alors pourqu'oi ne pas en proffiter d'avance... Ceci dit, j'ai des regrets quand j'y pense, mais je crois en effet que je suis un peu grave de vouloir faire &#231;a...


----------



## petillon (19 Novembre 2006)

thysm00 a dit:


> En fait il y a deux autres choses qui m'intéressent, 1, le fait qu'il chauffe moins, donc fait moins de bruit (des que je fais un truc un peu gourmand en ressources, le proc chauffe et le ventilo souffe.... trop de bruit...
> Et puis le 64bits risque d'être utile avec le leopard, alors pourqu'oi ne pas en proffiter d'avance... Ceci dit, j'ai des regrets quand j'y pense, mais je crois en effet que je suis un peu grave de vouloir faire ça...




Pour ce qui est du bruit et de la chaleur, je pense pas que le core 2 duo change considerablement la done, surtout si t'utilises de grosses applications...


----------



## samoussa (19 Novembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du bruit et de la chaleur, je pense pas que le core 2 duo change considerablement la done, surtout si t'utilises de grosses applications...



Attendez les premiers retours avant de conclure


----------



## petillon (19 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Attendez les premiers retours avant de conclure




Je pense qu'il ne sert a rien d'attendre pour conclure que *tout portables lors d'une utilisation intensive chauffe et fait du bruit.*

Donc que ce soit rev A ou B si tu solicites un peu trop ton portable il finira par faire du bruit... esperons juste que la rev b en fera un peu moins, mais du bruit reste du bruit lol:mouais:


----------



## samoussa (19 Novembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Je pense qu'il ne sert a rien d'attendre pour conclure que *tout portables lors d'une utilisation intensive chauffe et fait du bruit.*
> 
> Donc que ce soit rev A ou B si tu solicites un peu trop ton portable il finira par faire du bruit... esperons juste que la rev b en fera un peu moins, mais du bruit reste du bruit lol:mouais:



c'est juste le changement CONSIDERABLE que j'attends de voir :mouais:


----------



## nepto (19 Novembre 2006)

Ah bon le 1er macbook n'a pas de graveur double couche ?
J'&#233;tais pourtant persuad&#233;...

Puis bon franchement c'est inutile de revendre ton macbook, d'ici un an y aura de nouveau une rev. ,  faut se faire une raison.
C'est pire pour ceux qui ont d&#233;bours&#233; 2000 &#8364; avec un macbook pro.


----------



## petillon (20 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> c'est juste le changement CONSIDERABLE que j'attends de voir :mouais:


 
Oui tu as bien raison...  



nepto a dit:


> Ah bon le 1er macbook n'a pas de graveur double couche ?



Non il grave les dvd + et dvd - mais pas en double couche  


Ca fait une semaine aujourd'hui que mon macbook est parti faire un lifting... 
Le service client m'a dit qu'en une semaine il devrait etre reparer, a votre avis c'est une semaine ouvrée ? et dans ce cas je compte le samedi ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Novembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Ca fait une semaine aujourd'hui que mon macbook est parti faire un lifting...
> Le service client m'a dit qu'en une semaine il devrait etre reparer, a votre avis c'est une semaine ouvrée ? et dans ce cas je compte le samedi ?



compte au plus long pour ne pas être déçu


----------



## petillon (20 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> compte au plus long pour ne pas être déçu


 
Ouai de toute facon à part me plaindre jpeux rien faire pour recuperer mon macbook rapidement lol


----------



## thysm00 (22 Novembre 2006)

ça y est je l'ai vendu... A moi le nouveau Macbook!!! Et comme  je suis étudiant, et develloper (ce que je ne savais pas avant, et ben c'est moins cher!!!) et en plus j'aurai leopard gratos quand il va sortir.


----------



## flo_69 (22 Novembre 2006)

MOi aussi j'ia revendu le miens je voulais un macbook core 2duo neuf puis finalement je suis tombé sur une annonce sympa d'un macbook pro 2ghz avec 1.5 go de ram pour 1300 euros   alors j'ai pris ça


----------



## petillon (22 Novembre 2006)

thysm00 a dit:


> ça y est je l'ai vendu... A moi le nouveau Macbook!!! Et comme je suis étudiant, et develloper (ce que je ne savais pas avant, et ben c'est moins cher!!!) et en plus j'aurai leopard gratos quand il va sortir.


 
T'en as de la chance !! 

Au sujet de Leopard tu peux en dire plus  ?? merki


----------



## thysm00 (25 Novembre 2006)

Alors en fait, pour être étudiant développeur chez apple, il faut payer 90 euros (je ne sais pas si c'est a l'année..) et on reçoit les nouveaux systèmes en avant première, d'ou léopard. Au passage, on a 18% de remise sur le matériel. Tout ça est a voir dans l page dévellopeur sur le site d'apple.

Toujours est il qu'il fallait attendre 1semaine qu'ils vérifient que je suis bien étudiant, puis 2 à 3 semaines pour l'envoi du portable, donc je suis allé à la fnac, ils font une jolie offre d'un macbook blanc à 2Ghz, 1g de ram et 120Go de dd + une mighty mouse pour 1329, alors je me suis laissé tenter.

Et bien le core2duo c'est bien, mais ça chauffe quand même, et speedit n'est pas compatible, alors je n'ai rien pour le downclocker quand ce n'est pas utile. Il y a bien coolbook, mais il est payant et je vodrais être sur que ça marche avant de payer quoi que ce soit, et puis j'ai déjà déboursé pas mal...


----------



## petillon (25 Novembre 2006)

ok ok merci c'est interessant !!


----------



## petillon (28 Novembre 2006)

Quelques niouses de mon macbook... 

Cela fait 20jours que mon macbook est en reparation (coque qui se decolle pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivie ) 

LE gars du SAV m'avait donné un delais de 7jours et comme je le pensais, le delais n'a pas ete respecté !! 

Vendredi j'appel Maintronic ( le réparateur ) pour connaitre l'avancement de la réparation, resultat : il n'est pas encore passé dans les mains du technicien qui est en charge de detecter la panne et de commander les pieces... ce qui presage rien de bon... la gentille dame n'a meme pas pu me donner un delai, elle ose meme plus en donner tellement ils sont surchargé de boulot...

Juste après avoir appeler maintronic  j'ai contacté apple, je suis tombé sur un centre d'appel etrangé...
Comment dire... c'etait la cata !!! 

Le pauvre teleopérateur ne comprenais pas un mot de ce que je lui disais, et je ne comprenais pas non plus un mot de ce qu'il disait  
Il me demande mon nom et prenom pour trouver mon dossier : echec 
Il me demande mon numéro de dossier pour trouver mon dossier : echec 
Il me demande mon numéro de téléphone pour trouver mon dossier : reussite youpi ! 
Il a quand meme voulu me recréer un dossier heuresement que je lui ai dit que c'etait inutile vu que j'en avait deja un :hein: 

JE trouve regretable qu'apple engage du personnel incompetent.

Après 10 minutes d'attentes et de tentative de recuperation de mon dossier, je lui explique la situation, il me refait patienter. 
Le revoilà... attention a vos yeux... il me dit que le reparateur attend la piece qu'il me faut pour pouvoir le reparer et que ca sera fait pour la semaine prochaine..
Alors là c'etait le ponpon lol, voila que le gars me baratine la gueule, la piece ne peut pas etre commandé si l'ordi n'a pas ete passé dans les mains du technicien qui se charge de decouvrir le probleme !!! 

J'essaye de garder mon calme mais il m'avait vraiment enervé   Il me propose de m'envoyer vers ses superieurs, ce que j'accepte forcement... 15minutes d'attentes et ho par surprise je me retrouve dans un centre d'appel francais... 

J'explique encore une fois mon probleme et ce petit desagrement a la teleopératrice et je lui demande un echange qu'elle refuse : notre politique c'est 3 retour sav et un echange.
Bref elle va contacter Maintronic pour passer ma reparation en prioritée !! JE reste dubitatif et lui fait savoir, donc elle me garanti un echange si les delais ne sont pas respecté, a savoir je devrais recuperer mon joujou a la fin de la semaine. 

Je pense que le delai ne sera tout de meme pas respecté... a confirmer ou pas dans le prochain episode... 

Voila mon aventure, j'espere qu'elle se terminera bientot ! ca suffit naméo


----------



## thysm00 (28 Novembre 2006)

C'est pas si mauvais tout ça, si t'as un échange de matériel. Bon, je suis d'accord, c'est chiant, mais bon. J'ai fait la même chose il y a un an avec un PC (j'ai du mal a croire que j'en avais un avant) et ils me l'ont remboursé intégralement, et au passage me l'ont pas redemmandé (c'était un problème de graveur dvd) et j'ai terminé avec deux ordinateurs. Je ne suis pas sur que ça se passe comme ça pour toi, mais au pire, tu en auras un nouveau. enfin je l'espère pour toi.


----------



## petillon (29 Novembre 2006)

thysm00 a dit:


> C'est pas si mauvais tout ça, si t'as un échange de matériel. Bon, je suis d'accord, c'est chiant, mais bon. J'ai fait la même chose il y a un an avec un PC (j'ai du mal a croire que j'en avais un avant) et ils me l'ont remboursé intégralement, et au passage me l'ont pas redemmandé (c'était un problème de graveur dvd) et j'ai terminé avec deux ordinateurs. Je ne suis pas sur que ça se passe comme ça pour toi, mais au pire, tu en auras un nouveau. enfin je l'espère pour toi.


 

Ha oui tu as eu de la chance !! 

Ben j'espere que ca se passera comme ca pour moi aussi, mais jvais pas trop etre exigeant.. un echange ca me suffit emplement  (surtout si j'ai un core2duo a la place du coreduo :rateau: )
J'ai ete voir sur le site apple hier pour voir l'etat d'avancement des reparations et il est toujours en attente de réparation...

Pour un echange, la livraison est longue ??


----------



## thysm00 (29 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que ça doit être la même chose que pour les commandes normales, mais il y a beaucoup de chances que je me trompe...


----------



## petillon (4 Décembre 2006)

tjrs des niouzes de mon macbook...

Pour rappel, mon macbook est en reparation depuis le 13 novembre pour un changement de coque...

J'ai appeler le SAV car il n'arrivait tjrs pas et la conseillere a plac&#233; en priorit&#233; ma reparation, ainsi que la livraison des piece de rechange, elle m'avait aussi dit que l'obtiendrai un echange si mon macbook etait pas chez moi vendredi 01 decembre...

Nous sommes le lundi 4 decembre et je decide donc d'appeler maintronic( le reparateur) 
Il me dit qu'il a recu une piere mais en attend une autre pour faire la reparation... 

Je decide donc d'appeler APPLE...

J'explique a la teleoperatrice mon pb et je lui demande donc de me faire un echange comme me l'avait annoncer la responsable que j'avais eu au prealable...
Et bien non, apparement elle ne m'aurait pas fait cette promesse, (limite je mentais) que ce n'etait pas marqu&#233; dans le dossier qu'elle a sous les yeux !! Bref je suis assez etonn&#233;, elle appelle le service qui s'occupe des echanges... 
Quelques minutes plus tard elle me cnfirme q'uil n'y aura pas d'echange, que ce n'est pas la procedure chez apple et que la responsable ne m'avait pas dit ca car elle vient de l'avoir en communication...

Autant vous dire que je suis sur le cul, apple se fou vraiment de certains de ces clients c'est honteux !!!! 
Je m'enerve forcement au telephone, elle me dit en plus que c'est maintronic qui a oubli&#233; de passer la commande et qu'ils viennent de la passer...

J'insiste pour obtenir un responsable au telephone et elle refuse carrement sous pretexe qu'elle venait juste de les obtenir...

Je suis vraiment d&#233;cu du comportement de cette teleoperatrice qui m'a limite insult&#233; de menteur. 

Elle me dit de rappeler la semaine prochaine si je n'ai pas mon macbook  et qu'ils referont une demande (mais bien sur, on peut tjrs y croire...) 

Conclusion : j'ai eu un macbook 20j entre les mains, et depuis le 13 novembre il est en reparation.
Je suis un menteur et apple ne font jamais d'echange sauf apr&#232;s trois reparations. (selon le client)
Mefiez vous du SAV, ils vont **** la gueule tant qu'ils le peuvent !


----------



## bouilla (4 Décembre 2006)

Eh ben jvois que je suis pas le seul :rateau: Dépôt ce matin pour échange de carte mère, 1 mois de délai, vive les 1eres séries ! :sleep:


----------



## petillon (4 Décembre 2006)

bouilla a dit:


> Eh ben jvois que je suis pas le seul :rateau: Dépôt ce matin pour échange de carte mère, 1 mois de délai, vive les 1eres séries ! :sleep:



Compte le double ! On m'a dit une semaine voir 10j de reparation et ca fait 3 semaines qu'il est en reparation...


----------



## xao85 (4 Décembre 2006)

Je vois que le SAV d'apple change peu.... pffff


----------



## petillon (4 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Je vois que le SAV d'apple change peu.... pffff



Ca me rasssure merci , jpensais que c'etait vraiment moi qui debloquait lol


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2006)

nan tinquiète j'ai eu pas mal de souci avec mon macbook et à chaque fois j'en ai eu pour 3 semaines et pas la peine de parler d'échange de machine...


----------



## ultrabody (5 Décembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> ...
> 
> J'explique encore une fois mon probleme et ce petit desagrement a la teleopératrice et je lui demande un echange qu'elle refuse : notre politique c'est 3 retour sav et un echange.
> ...



j'ai eu 3 mésaventure consécutifs avec mon mbp...

1ere fois, je n'arrivais plus à accéder à MacOSX
--> problème hardware carte mère changé
-->délais d'attente 2semaines

2ième fois, (tout juste une semaine plus tard que j'ai réceptionné le  mbp réparé) 
-->problème d'affichage .... j'ai plein de petites rayures sur tout l'écran
-->problème hardware carte mère encore changé

là je commence à m'énerver et déçu du service d'apple ... car je ne peux plus bosser sur des projets sur le mbp

3ième fois (1 semaine et demi plus tard que j'ai réceptionné le mbp réparé)
--> problème sur le transo' : je ne peux plus bosser....
je ramène le tout chez clg informatique, on ne peut pas me préter de chargeur pour me dépanner, je trouve ça inadmissible..
-->1 semaine et demi plus tard, je retourne à clg récupérer un nouveau chargeur et pour le moment tout fonctionne.

à la prochaine panne je peux demander à ce qu'on échange le mbp ?
ou j'aurais dû le faire avant...
sérieusement, je me suis posé souvent cette question car c'est frustrant de ne pas pouvoir bosser, et d'avoir des pannes consécutives très très proches ..


----------



## petillon (5 Décembre 2006)

Moi je demandais un echange car je venait a peine de depasser les 15j de retractation...

Sinon au bout de 3 pannes tu peux obtenir un echange !!
Surtout si le probleme est recurrent tu peux surement en obtenir un facilement.

J'ai eu maintronic au telephone mon macbook doi etre reparé today et je l'aurais demain ou après demain :love: le mac est resté plus de tps chez le reparateur que chez moi mais bon....


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2006)

idem pour le mien c'est pour ca que je suis passé sur macbook pro!


----------



## ultrabody (5 Décembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Moi je demandais un echange car je venait a peine de depasser les 15j de retractation...
> 
> Sinon au bout de 3 pannes tu peux obtenir un echange !!
> Surtout si le probleme est recurrent tu peux surement en obtenir un facilement.
> ...



tu es sur ?
mais mon mac fontionne bien aujourd'hui...
j'ai 2 problème qui étaient un problème sur la carte mère 
et le dernier un problème de transfo qui a été changé
depuis 1 semaine  pas de pproblème, j'attend la 4 ième panne ? ou je peux le faire changer aujourd'hui ?


----------



## petillon (5 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> idem pour le mien c'est pour ca que je suis passé sur macbook pro!



Tu as de la chance, j'en aurais pris un si j'avais l'argent


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2006)

Yes, moi &#231;a a mis mon compte &#224; genou mais j'ai fait une bonne affaire, j'ai achet&#233; au moment de la transition vers les core 2 duo ce qui fait que j'ai un ancien model neuf pas cher! Le model qui valait 2499euros deux semaines avant je l'ai eu &#224; 1800euros :rateau::bebe::king:


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Décembre 2006)

Moi apres un retour en SAV, j'ai r&#233;cuper&#233; mon MacBook avec un coup de tournevis dans l'ecran, l'iSight qui ne fonctionne plus, les SMS de mani&#232;re al&#233;atoire et le macbook qui refuse environ 9fois sur 10 de booter sur un cd/dvd quel qu'il soit (y compris le dvd ORIGINAL de Tiger)...
J'ai du attendre un mois pour le r&#233;cuperer dans cet &#233;tat, et encore, pcq j'ai fait un scandale chez le revendeur qui me l'avais repris en SAV.
Suite a qq coup de fils chez Apple, &#233;change contre un MacBook blanc core 2 duo a la place sur core duo "simple".
Livraison a mon domicile du pr&#233;cedent, et reprise de l'ancien dans les 30jours par UPS pour me permettre de travailler.

En bref, bcp d'ennui, de perte de temps et de patience, mais le r&#233;sultat est interessant  je suis content d'Apple sur ce coup-ci. Le technicien &#233;tait un incomp&#233;tent, mais ils ont bien rectifi&#233; le tir.

Je vous souhaite a tous un joli coup de tournevis, ca marche bien pour avoir un core 2 duo on dirait


----------



## petillon (5 Décembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> tu es sur ?
> mais mon mac fontionne bien aujourd'hui...
> j'ai 2 probl&#232;me qui &#233;taient un probl&#232;me sur la carte m&#232;re
> et le dernier un probl&#232;me de transfo qui a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;
> depuis 1 semaine  pas de pprobl&#232;me, j'attend la 4 i&#232;me panne ? ou je peux le faire changer aujourd'hui ?



Ha non tu n'auras pas d'echange si ton mac retombe pas en panne...
PAr contre a la 4eme panne tu peux demander echange !!

Effectivement , esperons un coup de vis lol


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Décembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Je suis vraiment d&#233;cu du comportement de cette teleoperatrice qui m'a limite insult&#233; de menteur.



Ayant travaille pour Apple, a la meme place qu'elle, je peux te dire que ce n'est pas sa faute, elle ne fait que suivre les ordres  (pas pour te traiter de menteur cela dit :rateau: ) Apple a beaucoup de procedures, et on est tenu de bien les respecter... Tu dois te dire que ce n'est absolument pas sa faute. Et effectivement, elle doit se fier aux notes precedentes du dossier. Je peux aussi te dire et te confirmer qu'Apple ne fait pas d'echanges pour si peu... 

Essaie peut-etre (GENTIMENT of course, sinon tu n'obtiendras pas grans chose...) d'expliquer le probleme et le fait que tu es tres ennuye sans ton outil de travail et blahblahblah et demande peut-etre un geste ou une solution plus rapide 

ATTENTION que Apple n'est pas Maintronic/Aldorande... ou peu importe le reparateur... Apple n'y peut rien...


----------



## petillon (5 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ayant travaille pour Apple, a la meme place qu'elle, je peux te dire que ce n'est pas sa faute, elle ne fait que suivre les ordres  (pas pour te traiter de menteur cela dit :rateau: ) Apple a beaucoup de procedures, et on est tenu de bien les respecter... Tu dois te dire que ce n'est absolument pas sa faute. Et effectivement, elle doit se fier aux notes precedentes du dossier. Je peux aussi te dire et te confirmer qu'Apple ne fait pas d'echanges pour si peu...
> 
> Essaie peut-etre (GENTIMENT of course, sinon tu n'obtiendras pas grans chose...) d'expliquer le probleme et le fait que tu es tres ennuye sans ton outil de travail et blahblahblah et demande peut-etre un geste ou une solution plus rapide
> 
> ATTENTION que Apple n'est pas Maintronic/Aldorande... ou peu importe le reparateur... Apple n'y peut rien...



Je suis souvent tres conciliant surtout avec les SAV car je sais que ce n'est pas un boulot facile mais là apple s'est foutu un peu de moi.
Je connais les condiitons d'echange mais dans mon cas bien preci j'avais eu une responsable suite a un dial de sourd avec un teleoperateur etrangé,qui plus est menteur, et cette responsable m'a gentillement annoncer les conditions d'echange, cependant elle  allait passer ma reparation et livraison des pieces de rechange en priorité et qu'elle allait contacter maintronic, et que si en fin de semaine je n'avais pas mon mac elle s'engageait a me faire un echange.

En rappelant apple donc je m'attendais a un echange. il s'est avéré que la responsable n'a rien noté dans le dossier (sauf pas echange si 3 pannes), et encore moins fait passé ma reparation en priorité (selon maintronic et la teleoperatrice) 
Pour ce qui est du geste je peut encore rever, et si le reparateur gere mal son travail ou autre c'est apple le responsable de ses machines, du sav etc...
J'ai demander, pour eviter de m'enerver sur quelqu'un qui en est pour rien, d'obtenir la responsable en question ou un autre responsable mais la teleoperatrice ne voulait pas...

Enfin j'ai eu maintronic au telephone et j'ai mon macbook demain ou après demain, d'ailleurs ils sont plus sympathique et plus professionnelle eux... 

J'eviterais d'envoyer mon macbook en reparation dorenavant


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Décembre 2006)

Je ne vais pas d&#233;velopper d'avantages sur le sujet mais si rien n'&#233;tait not&#233; dans le dossier, elle ne pouvait effectivement pas grand chose pour toi. Le mieux dans ces cas-l&#224; est de te souvenir de ton interlocuteur; ainsi tu peux tenter de tirer les choses au clair. Comme par exemple cette dame des relations client&#232;les (je peux te dire qu'elles aussi sont sous bcp de pression)

J'esp&#232;re pour toi en tout cas qu'il y aura rapidement une solution


----------



## petillon (6 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je ne vais pas développer d'avantages sur le sujet mais si rien n'était noté dans le dossier, elle ne pouvait effectivement pas grand chose pour toi. Le mieux dans ces cas-là est de te souvenir de ton interlocuteur; ainsi tu peux tenter de tirer les choses au clair. Comme par exemple cette dame des relations clientèles (je peux te dire qu'elles aussi sont sous bcp de pression)
> 
> J'espère pour toi en tout cas qu'il y aura rapidement une solution



J'ai voulu obtenir la meme responsable mais la teleopertrice a refusé car elle veanit sois disant de l'obtenir au telephone et qu'elle dementait tout ce que je disais.... 
La solution c'est que mon macbook est finalement reparé et je l'aurais today ou demain !  

Maintenant je prendrais plein de precaution dans ce genre de situation


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (6 Décembre 2006)

Mon MacBook vient de partir ce matin, au programme : 
- côté gauche du portable qui se décolle (ou qui gonfle ?)
- coque autour de la isight qui se décolle
- touchpad foireux (devenu tout lisse et de moins en moins précis)
- clic du touchpad qui se décolore et qui "colle" (si si)
- tige d'éjection de la ram qui était déboité d'origine

Et voilà c'est partit pour 10 jours en SAV chez mon revendeur (il a intérêt à respecter ses délais... sinon  )

Bonne soirée

Mental Maelstrom


----------



## petillon (6 Décembre 2006)

et bien je l'espere pour toi mais n'y crois pas trop... ca me parait rapide surtout pour ces problemes


----------



## xao85 (8 Décembre 2006)

Moi je dis plus 15 jours....


----------



## petillon (11 Décembre 2006)

yop ! 

J'ai appel&#233; maintronic, et mon macbook est enfin repar&#233; !! et il sera chez moi demain matin !!! 

Pr&#233; bilan : il a fallu presque un mois pour faire changer la coque de mon macbook, alors que le delai initial etait de 10j maxi...

:bebe:j'espere que demain matin j'aurais bien mon joujoue


----------



## friiitz (11 Décembre 2006)

De mon coté,

J'ai eu 3 échanges de carte mère sur mon macbook pro.
Au bout de la 4éme panne, j'ai appelé apple qui m'a proposé un échange:
=> que j'ai biensur accepté...

J'avais un core duo 1 et j'ai eu un échange contre un core duo 2, et le tout en a peine 1 semaine.(5jours).

Vala un utilisateur mac (aprés quelque soucis) heureux 

@+

Fredo


----------



## petillon (13 Décembre 2006)

Hello

ben voila j'ai envifn recuperer mon macbook, il devait arriver hier mais le transporteur n'a pas trouvé mon adresse... pourtant je  ne vis pas non plus dans la cambrousse...

Bilan : 1 mois tout rond sans macbook, la coque a ete changée, mais elle est tjrs decolée en bas des deux cotés au niveau de l'ecran et j'ai l'impression que ca va se redecollé sur les coté niveau clavier... affaire a suivre...


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (13 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de tél au SAV de l'apple center, ils attendent le touchpad et normalement mon macbook sera de retour chez moi en fin de semaine


----------



## xao85 (13 Décembre 2006)

J'ai déjà entendu ça... Nan jplaisante j'espère pour toi que ce sera bon!


----------



## petillon (13 Décembre 2006)

lol moi aussi j'ai deja entendu ca... plusieurs fois meme...

Je croise les doigts pour que ca ne soit pas le cas pour toi  !!!


----------



## Yggdrasill (13 Décembre 2006)

Moi je dois recevoir le nouveau demain, il devait arriver aujourd'hui, mais visiblement il est tjs chez TNT en "Out for delivery".

En tout cas je me r&#233;jouis.


----------



## thysm00 (14 Décembre 2006)

Rebonjour,

des petites news du nouveau macbook core2duo?
Le mien, et ben il whine pas très fort, mais oui, il le fait... Et en plus, il souffle pas mal, j'ai été obligé de le brider (coolbook que j'ai acheté, 10 euros, c'est pas cher payé pour avoir le contrôle des fréquences du proc).
Maintenant il est donc silencieux.
Je l'ai acheté à la fnac et j'en ai même changé  le deuxième jour parce qu'il chauffait trop vite et whinait beaucoup.... Le votre whine aussi?
Par contre, il est vraiment performant, vraiment plus que le core duo...


----------



## xao85 (14 Décembre 2006)

Désolé mais j'ai été sur un core 2 duo et j'ai pas vu grande différence dans une utilisation basique... (par rapport au core duo)


----------



## petillon (14 Décembre 2006)

Si on compare un core duo de base a 2ghz par ex et un core2duo de base a 2gh, le core2duo sera visiblement plus performant car celui ci est equipé de 1go de memoire vive alors que le coreduo e est equipé de moitié !!!


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Décembre 2006)

Et voila ! Core 2 Duo &#224; la maison, tout qui fonctionne parfaitement et Mac Os qui m'a facilit&#233; la vie (une fois de plus) gr&#226;ce &#224; son outils d'importation de fichiers and co. 

Mais y a rien &#224; dire, deux MacBook blanc sur le bureau et un iPod nano, c'est assez... impressionant, j'adore !


----------



## thysm00 (15 Décembre 2006)

Pourtant si, il y a une bonne différence,

J'ai dans les deux cas essayé la virtualisation de windows avec le processeur bloqué à 1,0ghz et avec le core duo, ça rame un peu alors qu'avec le core2duo, ça passe sans problèmes. Et pourtant, j'avais autant de mémoire dans les deux...


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (19 Décembre 2006)

J'ai récupéré mon macbook aujourd'hui, tout est enfin réparé, par contre le SAV a collé une étiquette sur la coque du laptop et il reste  quelques traces de colle, savez avec quel produit je pourrai effacer ces traces ?

Merci

Mental Maelstrom


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> J'ai récupéré mon macbook aujourd'hui, tout est enfin réparé, par contre le SAV a collé une étiquette sur la coque du laptop et il reste  quelques traces de colle, savez avec quel produit je pourrai effacer ces traces ?
> 
> Merci
> 
> Mental Maelstrom



Tu peux acheter de l'anti-adhésif en pharmacie, très pratique pour effacer les traces d'auto-collant


----------



## blissmanu (20 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai eu un soucis avec mon MBP, connaissez vous les Apple Center de Toulouse? En existe-t-il des meilleurs que d'autres?

Merci !!!


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

blissmanu a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai eu un soucis avec mon MBP, connaissez vous les Apple Center de Toulouse? En existe-t-il des meilleurs que d'autres?
> 
> Merci !!!



Bonjour,

Si tu as commandé ton MBP via l'apple store en ligne, je te conseille de les rappeler directement


----------



## Yggdrasill (31 Décembre 2006)

Pour ma part, cela fait 3 semaines qu'Apple &#224; proc&#233;der &#224; un &#233;change de machine en ma faveur.
Il est convenu que je leurs renvoie le "vieux" par TNT end&#233;ans les 30jours.
Or chez TNT, personne ne veut de mon Mac ! Les num&#233;ro de bordereaux communiqu&#233;s par Apple sont refus&#233; par TNT (on me r&#233;pond qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un num&#233;ro de bordereaux, mais du num&#233;ro client d'Apple). Mon correspondant chez Apple m'affirme que tout est bon de son c&#244;t&#233;, num&#233;ro valide,...
Lorsqu'un livreur TNT est venu me livrer une autre commande faite sur l'Apple Store, je lui ai fait part de mon probl&#232;me, et apr&#232;s un coup de fil pass&#233; &#224; TNT, on lui a interdit de prendre le colis car il ne savent qu'en faire.

Conclusion : le temps passe, l'&#233;ch&#233;ance des 30 jours approche et personne ne veut de mon "vieux" macbook d&#233;fectueux. Ma foi, si je n'avais pas du donner un num&#233;ro de carte visa en garantie, je me serais r&#233;jouis d'en avoir un deuxi&#232;me gratuit, mais l&#224; je commence s&#233;rieusement &#224; m'inqui&#232;ter !


----------



## petillon (31 Décembre 2006)

Ils aiment se renvoyer la balle , et pendant ce temps , on doit subir leurs incompetences !!! 

J'ai recuperer mon macbook le 12 décembre, un mois après l'avoir envoyé a Maintronic et j'ai toujours le probleme de decollement, apparement, le reparateur a changer juste la coque de l'ecran mais pas celle du clavier (là où le decollement etait le plus visible...)

Pire ca se redecolle au niveau de l'ecran, juste au dessus du "MacBook"
Je me demande meme s'il y a eu lors de l'assemblage un point de colle a ce niveau là... 

Bref je reste totalement insatisfait de la reparation, que ce soit au niveau traitement de ma demande, delai et de la reparation meme. 

Je vais devoir rappeler apple et le reparateur dans les jours a venir pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire, mais je ne peut pas me permettre de renvoyer mon macbook un mois de plus car j'en ai besoin pour mon boulot.


----------



## xao85 (3 Janvier 2007)

Moi c'était pareil avec mon ex macbook  . Mon macbook pro a aussi quelque gondolements(très peu visible) mais comme il tourne comme un horloge et que j'ai aucun souci avec je dis rien...


----------

